# question



## babli (Dec 30, 2013)

Can you share your experiences/processes for obtaining UAE PCC from India (Bangalore). I have got my fingerprints on the form from my local police station after several trips to the Commissioner's office and the police station itself.

I've read that it needs to be attested by the State Home Department before getting it attested from the Ministry of External Affairs and then the UAE embassy - is this true, because some agents I called up seem to be saying that this is not required! I don't know what to believe.
gbfvgr


----------

